# Problems with "Trust" wireless keyboard



## Mur77 (Dec 6, 2012)

Hello!

I have this wireless keyboard. It has USB receiver. When I power on my computer with receiver plugged in USB port, keyboard doesn't work, not in console nor X-Window. My dmesg output regarding USB and keyboard:


```
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus3: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus4: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen0.1: <Intel> at usbus0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <Intel> at usbus1
uhub1: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen2.1: <Intel> at usbus2
uhub2: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ugen3.1: <Intel> at usbus3
uhub3: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
ugen4.1: <Intel> at usbus4
uhub4: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus4
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub3: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered

ugen2.2: <MLK> at usbus2
ukbd0: <EP1 Interrupt> on usbus2
kbd2 at ukbd0
ums0: <EP2 Interrupt> on usbus2
ums0: 5 buttons and [XYZT] coordinates ID=1
```

But when I replug the receiver (plug it out and then plug it back in), keyboard start working. Dmesg output after replugging:

```
ugen2.2: <MLK> at usbus2 (disconnected)
ukbd0: at uhub2, port 1, addr 2 (disconnected)
ums0: at uhub2, port 1, addr 2 (disconnected)
ugen2.2: <MLK> at usbus2
ukbd0: <EP1 Interrupt> on usbus2
kbd2 at ukbd0
ums0: <EP2 Interrupt> on usbus2
ums0: 5 buttons and [XYZT] coordinates ID=1
```

How can I start it without replugging the USB receiver?

Thanks!


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 6, 2012)

First, turn off "Legacy USB emulation" in the BIOS.  Or if it is already off, turn it on.

Otherwise, usbconfig(8) can reset a USB device.


----------



## Mur77 (Dec 7, 2012)

Thank you for the fast answer.

Unfortunately, switching "USB Legacy support" in BIOS didn't help, and usbconfig also. I tried:
1.

```
sudo usbconfig -d 2.2 reset
```

2.

```
sudo usbconfig -d 2.2 power_off
sudo usbconfig -d 2.2 power_on
```

Also tried kldunload ukbd, ums modules. After unloading they automatically loaded. But it not helped.

Any ideas?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 7, 2012)

The freebsd-usb mailing list may be able to give other suggestions.


----------

